# Benutzername und Passwort für localhost?



## sunflower84 (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Immer wenn ich ein Bild einbinden will mit src funktioniert es nicht bei allen. Ich habe bei einem Bild nur einen Übergang mit Corel rein gemacht und schon zeigt er es mir nicht mehr an und eine Meldung kommt das ich den Benutzernamen und das Passwort für localhost eingeben soll. Aber bei dem alten Bild geht das doch auch. Der Name des alten Bildes ist bg_start2.jgp und mit dem Verlauf heisst es bg_start5.jpg.Warum kommt denn diese Meldung? Ich habe das Bild doch nur minimal verändert und in den gleichen Ordner kopiert wie das andere. 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Bild da rein bekomme und warum ich diese Meldung bekomme?

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Juli 2005)

Etwas Code wäre fein. Übrigens finde ich es seltsam, dass dein erstes Bild trotz falscher Dateiendung angezeigt wird (jgp).

Hast du denn im Quelltext etwas verändert?


----------



## sunflower84 (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Also bei der Dateiendung habe ich mich verschrieben. Aber im Quelltext stimmt die Endung. 
Habe den Fehler gerade gefunden. Die Datei die ich in Corel geändert habe hatte nach dem speichern nicht mehr die vollen Zugriffsrechte. Deshalb hat er sie mir auch nicht angezeigt.
Trotzdem danke.  

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2005)

sunflower84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe den Fehler gerade gefunden.


>>> Bitte markiere deine beantworteten Fragen als "Erledigt"! 

Thanx ;-]


----------

